# Trust me - I'm a Doctor



## Boneman (Oct 9, 2010)

On top of the thousands of hospital beds that are filled with iatrogenic disease caused by the drugs that the NHS dishes out, it seems that you still can't be sure you'll go into hopsital and have the correct bit cut out...

http://www.co.uk/news/health-11504808


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 9, 2010)

I think your link is bad Boneman (www.co.uk) is not a valid domain!


----------



## Dozmonic (Oct 9, 2010)

BBC News - NHS errors mean 57 patients had ops on wrong body part ;-)


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 9, 2010)

Ahhhh.

A bit scary but I guess, in terms of the number of operations carried out in the whole country every year it is a tiny, tiny percentage. However that does not make such fundamental errors acceptable.


----------



## Lacivetta (Oct 9, 2010)

*googles iatrogenic*  means what I guessed.


----------



## Nik (Oct 9, 2010)

Given they tag you, then ask your name and date of birth at about a zillion stages through the system, they must work *very* hard to side-step the safeguards...

Uh, aviation industry has a near-miss & incident reporting system which tries to catch 'Oops' causes. FWIW, despite years of such, helicopter pilots are still the prime cause of *their* mishaps...


----------



## Boneman (Oct 9, 2010)

Vertigo said:


> I think your link is bad Boneman (www.co.uk) is not a valid domain!


 

Ooops, sorry.... Thanks Doz. (I didn't sleep well, that's my only excuse. That, and a certain technology user interface inability...)


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 9, 2010)

No worries - I was just too lazy to try guessing what it should have been.


----------



## skeptical (Oct 11, 2010)

Everyone makes mistakes.   I have made a few doozies in my time!  So, it is not at all surprising that the docs make their share.   Trouble is, they bury their mistakes.

However, I still much prefer having a modern doctor to go to, instead of the quacks that have prevailed through most of human history.


----------



## Deathpool (Dec 28, 2010)

Believe me I do more things wrong in a microsecond than you've done in you're entire lifetime and that's an underestimation. All the things I do wrong make me look like an idiot. Oh I am an idiot.


----------

